# UKC S Cal Nov 21-22



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Who's coming??? 
Pat always has the best tropies!!!!!!

CALIFORNIA 
GOLDEN WEST TOY FOX TERRIER ASSOCIATION 
CLAREMONT (O) CONF JS 
Nov 21; S1 Jeanne Heger (replacing Pamela Simmons) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace 
Nov 21; S2 Barbara Marin (replacing Jean Murray / Jill Soble-Smith) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (now including AE replacing Lisa Entriquez) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace 
Nov 22; S1 Pamela Simmons (replacing Jeanne Heger) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace 
Nov 22; S2 Jill Soble-Smith (replacing Jeanne Heger & Tina Camp) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Altered, Brace 
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18, Weekend PE Special $60 same dog all 4 shows received by November 16, 2009 
Hotel Claremont, 840 S. Indian Hill Blvd 91711 (909) 621-4831 or (800) 322-6559 www.hotelclaremont.com; Take the Indian Hill Blvd exit off the I-10 and head south. At the first light turn left into Hotel Parking lot. 
Chairperson: Richard Johnson 
Event Secretary: Patricia Johnson, 51215 Sandsong Ave, Johnson Valley CA 92285-2961 (760) 364-3130 [email protected]


----------

